# New to Scotch



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

In opposition to the stereotypical college male I dont drink very much at all because i dont like beer and I am not a big fan of getting drunk. Since i see a lot of older gentlemen enjoying a glass of scotch and a cigar, which i enjoy now minus the scotch, i have decided to try some next I'm at home. 

If anyone would like to give me any actual feedback instead of a lecture i would appreciate the advice. I was thinking about Highland Park 12yr, Macallan Cask Strength, or Oban 14 yr. Just some choices from the cheaper side. If you like any of these or dont and have some others let me know. I was just looking for some "testing the water" bottles.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Higland Park 12 year is very good with cigars. It has a smokey finish that compliments pretty much any cigar I think. It is my favorite scotch in my price range


----------



## latropsudoxe (Mar 14, 2010)

oban 14 is nice, highland park is always good but I usually go for 18..

glenmorangie 10 year is a very enjoyable scotch. balvenie doublewood is in the same range too i think, but the portwood is much better.

there's such a variety out there its fun to search


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

latropsudoxe said:


> there's such a variety out there its fun to search


+1 Try them all. When I want to try something new I just look for anything single malt and 10 yr or over. I usually never find anything bad


----------



## oscar (Apr 16, 2010)

I enjoy a stogie with a good cognac. As long as you don't go to cheap they compliment each other well. just my two cents


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

So i will definitely grab some Highland Park 12 or 18. Most likely some Oban 14 too. out of curiousity is there a reason no one recommended Macallan? i had just included it on there because i seen a couple people on here say it was good and you could sip on it a while.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Have you tried scotch before? If so, did you try any you liked?

BTW, I like the Macallan Fine Oak 10 & 15 year.

With scotch, you will eventually find your particular taste but still be able to enjoy other flavor profiles. I enjoy scotch that tends to have a slight sweetness, even better if it is caramel-y and oak-y, as the predominant flavors. Smoke and peat are good as secondary flavors. Some people, many actually, prefer the reverse. It also helps if the flavors are well balanced as opposed to being over-dominated by a particular flavor.

The reason for my little spiel there is to give you an idea of what you _might_ expect from my following recommendations (without breaking the bank hopefully).

Scotches I tend to enjoy (with some notes):

Dalmore Cigar Malt (good for the price, especially if you can find it on sale)
Glenlivet 12 year (nothing too amazing here but a good benchmark for what scotch should be at a minimum)
Glenfiddich 12 year (the 15 year is even better)
Macallan 10 year Fine Oak (the 15 year is even better; their regular 12 year is pretty good too)
Aberfeldy 12 year (this has a fair amount of sweetness to it)
Johnny Walker Black Label (the Gold label is even better)
Chivas 21 year Royal Salute (okay, this one is pricey but if you ever get the chance...)

Scotches I thought were very good but not my preference:

Highland Park 18 year (too smoky)
Lagavulin 16 year (too much smoke/peat)
Balvenie Doublewood (disjointed with oak being overbearing, probably should've expected this from its name)
Talisker Distiller's Edition (it would be very good if it were smoother)
Johnny Walker Green Label (if you want to know what people mean by "peaty" then taste it some time; you've been warned:tease

If you have a local bar/lounge/retailer that does tastings or flights I would suggest going that route before investing in entire bottles.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

cheese said:


> If you have a local bar/lounge/retailer that does tastings or flights I would suggest going that route before investing in entire bottles.


+1 on this. It's a really good suggestion, especially if you can smoke a cigar in the bar.

If you can find a liquor store that has a large selection of miniatures buy a bunch of different ones and see what you like best.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

No i havent really tried very much. My friend works at a store and said he could get anything cheaper than retail.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

cheese said:


> Have you tried scotch before? If so, did you try any you liked?
> 
> BTW, I like the Macallan Fine Oak 10 & 15 year.
> 
> ...


which glenfiddich 12 yr do you like. i tried to look it up but i kept finding different 12 year reserve labels.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Omahaboy said:


> which glenfiddich 12 yr do you like. i tried to look it up but i kept finding different 12 year reserve labels.


This is the label I'm used to seeing but I think the label may have changed. I don't know if there is any difference in the scotch itself. It should be approximately $30/bottle.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

IMHO Macallan is the FFOX of scotches. Some like it, some don't, but it tends to be pretty mild, and always pricey. I'll drink it every now and then, but I tend to find the younger, more affordable, years to be lacking... Something. I highly recommend the Oban 14, it's a great single malt. But, for pure drinkability, it's hard to argue with Johnnie black. It's what got me started in scotch.


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

jaydub13 said:


> IMHO Macallan is the FFOX of scotches. Some like it, some don't, but it tends to be pretty mild, and always pricey. I'll drink it every now and then, but I tend to find the younger, more affordable, years to be lacking... Something. I highly recommend the Oban 14, it's a great single malt. But, for pure drinkability, it's hard to argue with Johnnie black. It's what got me started in scotch.


:nod:Thats what ive heard from a lot of people but Oban 14 seems to be a bit pricey. I think it might be what im looking forward to the most, just because i rarely hear a bad thing about it. Have any of you ever seen a mini of Oban?


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

just stay away from JW red label


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

+1 on the Balvenie Doublewood. It's my fav

Lagavulin is a fantastic Islay!

And JW Black is a great one. It too got me well on my way with Scotch.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

One I really like but forgot to mention:

Tomintoul 16 year

About $50.00/bottle. If you have a connection you should be able to beat that price.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't forget the glass. I find that the type of glass you drink from adds to the experience. Look at the tulip shape. Adds to the overall enjoyment.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

I like Talisker 10-year old. I don't think it is "unsmooth," just kind of spicy


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

McCleod said:


> I like Talisker 10-year old. I don't think it is "unsmooth," just kind of spicy


I have heard that from a couple different people. It makes a person curious.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Frankly, I think you ought to do what a few others have mentioned: buy as many mini bottles as you can (traditionally, all you are going to find are the cheap ones, but perhaps a Balvenie sampler and Glennfiddich sampler). 

After you taste several scotches, try to rank them, and figure out WHAT it is about the scotch that you like. This will help you in the next phase of your scotch experience: ordering by the glass at a bar. 

Once you have tasted a few scotches, you can talk to the bar-keep about what else you might like. Ask for samples, as they sometimes will let you taste a few before you buy. 

Frankly, I knew I wanted a wide variety at the house, so I bought bottles from the start, ordering single glasses and getting tastes every now and then. This method ended up costing me a lot more money to get to where I know what I like, but I also get to share it with friends and my liquor cabinet is now pretty well stocked!


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Macallan 18 is my poison.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont be disapointed if you find yourself not liking Scotch at all, for many it's an aquired taste. Find yourself a highend bar usually at a resort or country club that offers various scotch's talk to the bar tender and try some before you buy a whole bottle.

Dont foget about the Irish whiskeys there are some very nice ones to try. Bushmills Blackbush is my favorite


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm going to give the same advice here that I give with cigars: do not stick with "beginner" scotches. These tend to be mild and unassuming, or too sweet. Try a variety, including the "challenging" scotches, i.e., Laphroaig 10 yr. If you're like me, you'll find that the "beginner" scotches were the reason you didn't care for it initially.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

I think once, you've found your scotch; your pretty much stuck. currently balvenie 15 an yes the 21, but you can always part it out, or add a drip of port wine.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

As somewhat newer to scotch myself, I cannot help but to reccomend you start with blended scothes like JB and Johnnie Walker Black. They are both very good and cheaper than most all single Malts. Use these to develop your taste.

My two cents


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Omahaboy said:


> :nod:Thats what ive heard from a lot of people but Oban 14 seems to be a bit pricey. I think it might be what im looking forward to the most, just because i rarely hear a bad thing about it. Have any of you ever seen a mini of Oban?





Omahaboy said:


> I have heard that from a couple different people. It makes a person curious.


Re: Talisker & Oban. Both are Diagio products from their "Classic 6" collection. I believe you can get 3-packs of 200ml bottlings from the classic 6 - 3 different malts. I think one is Talisker, Lagavulin & Dalwinnie and the other is Craggenmore, Oban & Glenkinchie.

I would advise getting one of these 3-packs or the 4-pack of 100ml expressions from Glenmorangie. A nice way to try something without being saddled with a bottle you don't want. I believe Glenfiddich also has a 3-pack of 50ml bottlings of their 12, 15 & 18yr expressions.

Just a thought.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

As someone who loves scotch both blended and single malt, I can't help but agree with contract that a blend is a good (cheap) way to test out what you like in a scotch. Chivas, Johnnie Walker, and Famous Grouse are some of many great blends. Then once you know what you like (peaty, sweet, heathery, etc.) you can drop the big bucks on a bottle of single malt. There are tons of sites with good reviews and articles out there; here are some blogs that have lots of good scotch info (including a shameless plug for my own blog).

The Aspiring Gentleman
Whisky For Everyone
What Does John Know
Edinburgh Whisky Blog

As a last note, don't hesitate to look into bourbons as well. Some people's tastebuds really do prefer quality bourbons over other whiskies.


----------



## muhren (Aug 19, 2009)

I recently bought some Lagavulin (16 years) Holy Peat!! Tasted like drinking liquid smoke...BUT it does pair well with strong cigars.


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to be a big fan of JW Black, but once I try a real whiskey/whisky.. cant even touch JW Black now...

some of my favorites...

Highland Park 12 yrs <- Single malt Scotch

Jameson 12 yrs Special Reserve <----- Irish whiskey

Dalwhinnie 15 yrs <------ great single malt Scotch

JW Gold Label <------ I do believe is better that the Blue label and a lot less expensive

Red Breast 12 yrs <----------- Irish Whiskey,

Glenmorangie 18 yrs <----- another great single malt

Crown Royal Black Edition <----- for a Canadian whiskey it is really good.

that some of the one I like..

just read some reviews buy a good bottle and enjoy!! Salud!


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

contract said:


> reccomend you start with blended scotches like JB and Johnnie Walker Black. They are both very good and cheaper than most all single Malts. Use these to develop your taste.
> 
> My two cents


There are some great ideas here, and quality recommendations. I would suggest testing the waters, er, scotches, starting with good whisky then blended scotch like the two above. Almost as important as the scotch, is how you drink it...I like a few single malts neat, or on ice, but think the best way to appreciate the flavour profile is to add a little water (filtered or distilled). The water softens the taste, which can be harsh due to high alcohol content, and allows you to pick up on the nuances such as peaty or smokey that the botl's above are talking about.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Deleted


----------

